

Meet Australia's geekiest geek - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/news/technology/meet-australias-geekiest-geek/2008/03/03/1204402351058.html

======
noonespecial
_Oxer's electronics obsession - sparked by a technician who lived in a
bungalow at the back of his childhood house when he was five - has actually
turned him into a trophy husband.

"She [Ann] actually finds it quite entertaining and whenever I've done
something new and guests come over she's the first person to go around
demonstrating it," he said.

One of Oxer's next projects is to modify the bathroom scales with a Bluetooth-
enabled mini computer that reports weight measurements to the house computer.
The data would be logged in a spreadsheet, allowing graphs to be generated
showing progress over time._

He then found his fancy electronic locks ripped out, the keys in the standard
locks changed and a curious, smashed bathroom scale in the front yard left as
the only hint to what transpired.

------
davidw
I would think that Tridge would also have to be in the running for top
Australian geek.

